# Another Emirates ship-repair accident



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Some may remember the dreadful Dubai dry-dock accident of a few years ago. This time, again little-reported in the west, the Fujairah shipyard has blown up the tanker PREM DIVYA, killing at least three.
http://www.cargolaw.com/2000nightmare_singles.only.html#fujairah


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Reminds me of the USS Ashtabula explosion in 1952, but as I understand that was was in fact certified gas free. Still blew up when an arc was struck.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

FOLLOW THAT LINK AND ENJOY explore the whole site it is fascinating and horrifying as they say 
SHIP HAPPENS
THANKS Scurdie


----------

